# A minha nova Estação Watson



## ijv (23 Abr 2011 às 20:10)

Olá a todos.

Partilho convosco a minha aquisição mais recente:
É uma Estação da Watson W-8681, parecida as PCE.
Tenho os dados online, graças ao nosso amigo actioman.
Quem quiser acompanhar está aqui

Falta ainda por a estação no wunderground,so que também não sei como é. Ja estive a ver mas não consigo.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Abr 2011 às 21:05)

ijv disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Partilho convosco a minha aquisição mais recente:
> É uma Estação da Watson W-8681, parecida as PCE.
> ...



Onde é que a comprou?


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Abr 2011 às 21:22)

Muito bom


----------



## ijv (23 Abr 2011 às 21:42)

Pedro disse:


> Onde é que a comprou?


Comprei no Ebay.


----------



## actioman (23 Abr 2011 às 23:35)

ijv disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Partilho convosco a minha aquisição mais recente:
> É uma Estação da Watson W-8681, parecida as PCE.
> ...



Eu sou suspeito, mas a minha ajuda apenas se resumiu à parte técnica! O aspecto que tem é obra do colega ijv e está muito bom!

Uma estação em directo na Madeira e a 800 metros! Espectáculo!
Ao final beneficiamos todos!

Obrigado ao ijv pela vontade de nos mostrar um pedacinho da bonita Ilha da Madeira! E parabéns pela iniciativa!
Um claro exemplo a seguir! Vamos lá colegas, inundemos a net de estações meteorológicas pessoais portuguesas!

Abraço!


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Abr 2011 às 10:00)

ijv disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Partilho convosco a minha aquisição mais recente:
> É uma Estação da Watson W-8681, parecida as PCE.
> ...



Excelente!
Fico muito feliz!
E ainda por cima o ijv iniciou todo este processo aqui no forum, fomos acompanhando e participando. É para isso que existimos.

Parabens pela estação e feliz páscoa.

bernardino

p.s. - seria pedir muito a adição de uma foto ou descrição da montagem...


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Abr 2011 às 11:40)

O cenário de fundo é lindíssimo... 
A essa altitude é realmente uma grande cereja no topo do bolo!
Parabéns.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Abr 2011 às 12:04)

Boa ijv.

Mais uma EMA amadora num local interessante. Muito bem conseguida a imagem de fundo.


----------



## ijv (24 Abr 2011 às 20:45)

Como pedido esta aqui uma foto da estação. Ainda não esta no seu lugar definitivo, Estou a pensar e por ao lado de onde ela esta mas estou com receio de não receber sinal, vis que ela ira fica por cima da lage onde tenho o painel.
Também estou a construir um RS, só que com alguma falta de tempo nao esta pronta.
Quanto a descrições não sou la muito de descrições 
Por agora só posso dizer bem a EM: So tenho pena de ter aqui algumas informações ao qual acho que nem sempre são reais, que é as tendencys, acho que nem sempre estão a condizer com o real. Isto poderá ser erro meu a ver vamos.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Abr 2011 às 23:27)

ijv disse:


> Como pedido esta aqui uma foto da estação. Ainda não esta no seu lugar definitivo, Estou a pensar e por ao lado de onde ela esta mas estou com receio de não receber sinal, vis que ela ira fica por cima da lage onde tenho o painel.
> Também estou a construir um RS, só que com alguma falta de tempo nao esta pronta.
> Quanto a descrições não sou la muito de descrições
> Por agora só posso dizer bem a EM: So tenho pena de ter aqui algumas informações ao qual acho que nem sempre são reais, que é as tendencys, acho que nem sempre estão a condizer com o real. Isto poderá ser erro meu a ver vamos.



Temos mais um meteolouco, desta vez na Madeira.
Grandes progressos.
Continua.


----------

